

Ask HN: How to replicate OSX's trackpad behaviors in Windows? - bozmac

When I bought an Asus Eee PC, the first thing I noticed is that the moment you release the trackpad while dragging, it also immediately released the drag.<p>Contrast this with OSX where you can temporarily lift your finger off the trackpad to reposition it for long drags.<p>By the way, I'm only referring to dragging by using the trackpad alone. I'm well aware that I can hold down the trackpad button and use another finger to do long drags.<p>I've gone through the Synaptic driver settings as well as Windows' own mouse settings but there doesn't seem to be a way to set a bit of a timeout before it releases the drag. The closest setting I could see will allow this is the continuous drag area at the sides of the trackpad but it feels cumbersome.<p>The double-tap for right-clicks are also quite useful as the Eee PC's trackpad button is quite stiff. However, it's not possible with the Synaptics driver as well. Considering they have pinch, twist and other gestures, I'm surprised that double-taps as right-clicks isn't present.
======
martey
You could write new device drivers for the touchpad incorporating the features
you want. This would probably be easier if you were using Linux; you could
then use the open source Synaptics touchpad driver in the kernel as a
foundation.

